# Tips for Getting Rid of Tomato Hornworms



## Adrianna1 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi Tee,
I just picked off about 20 hornworms off of my tomato plants. I clipped some of the dead branches that were badly damaged. What can I do to help my poor tomatoes recover, they look pretty eaten up. Should I cut them way back before the summer heat does even more damage?
Thank You!


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Adrianna - I would trim any more off than you need to. Start feeding the plants with a good drink of diluted fish emulsion once a day. They should be fine as long as they didn't lose too much foliage.


----------

